# Sears Rail Year Confirmation



## Pary (Oct 17, 2017)

I have a Sears 20 inch Rail in very original, excellent condition. I am trying to confirm the year that it was " born". On the bottom of the frame are the numbers 477321 but I cant tell if there were any numbers in front of these as there is a fairy deep scratch with the paint missing. On the frame by the left rear tire are the numbers : "8H074966" am I to believe that this is a 1968 model and also a Huffy? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Just trying to confirm of what I have.


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 17, 2017)

Huffy made Rails for different stores too. Sears, JC Penny, Belknap Hardware to name a few. Yours is a 68 bike. The serial number 8H tells the year on these bikes. First number before the letter is year. Great looking bike.


----------



## Pary (Oct 17, 2017)

Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Flybaby (Apr 2, 2018)

I have mine just like it but it is very rough.  Do you have any interest in selling yours?


----------



## Pary (Apr 6, 2018)

Flybaby said:


> I have mine just like it but it is very rough.  Do you have any interest in selling yours?



Sorry I do not. This was my bike from when I was a kid in 1968. It is a beauty. Even has the original tires that came with it. 100% original.


----------

